# Anyone seen South Ga Dawg?



## LanierSpots (Jun 1, 2011)

Is he MIA?

Awol?


Bannded with Abba?


Mad?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2011)

He's probably alright. Things are a little stale in the sports section and as we progress toward kick off I'm sure he'll start being seen a little more.

Last activity on his account was yesterday at 9:41 AM. Last post from his account was on May 17, at 3:26 PM. So, it's not like he's been gone forever. He'll be back soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually he's been pretty busy, but also kinda' tired of some of the stuff that goes on here, and he's not the only one.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 1, 2011)

tetgunner said:


> Actually he's been pretty busy, but also kinda' tired of some of the stuff that goes on here, and he's not the only one.



Amen to that....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 1, 2011)

Awww  you mean the bashing?


----------



## gin house (Jun 1, 2011)

id hide too if i was a dogs fan   what else can grown men do in a sports forum?????   are we all to agree and worship each others team???  nope, aint gonna happen,  never will i be a dogs fan   i got kind of sick of auburn last year so they too are on my hate list   its all in good fun im sure(the bashing)  if not, who cares?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> id hide too if i was a dogs fan   what else can grown men do in a sports forum?????   are we all to agree and worship each others team???  nope, aint gonna happen,  never will i be a dogs fan   i got kind of sick of auburn last year so they too are on my hate list   its all in good fun im sure(the bashing)  if not, who cares?



LOL  good post, ezcept the part of being a dawg fan.  I just can't bring my self to be a cock lover tho.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> LOL  good post, ezcept the part of being a dawg fan.  I just can't bring my self to be a cock lover tho.



Oh I bet you could...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> LOL  good post, ezcept the part of being a dawg fan.  I just can't bring my self to be a cock lover tho.





Les Miles said:


> Oh I bet you could...


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2011)

Typing around the ceansor can get you banned!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 2, 2011)

*Anyone seen*



gin house said:


> id hide too if i was a dogs fan   what else can grown men do in a sports forum?????   are we all to agree and worship each others team???  nope, aint gonna happen,  never will i be a dogs fan   i got kind of sick of auburn last year so they too are on my hate list   its all in good fun im sure(the bashing)  if not, who cares?



You jumped right on that didn't you. First off, nobody is hiding; and speaking for myself, I don't expect everyone to like Auburn, or agree with anything I say. What does get old, is the constant, mean spirited, non-stop Auburn bashing. I could care less if we are on your hate list, but then we beat you up pretty bad last season, so I guess it figures.We didn't mean any harm, and as you said, beating up on you "is all in good fun".


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2011)

tetgunner said:


> You jumped right on that didn't you. First off, nobody is hiding; and speaking for myself, I don't expect everyone to like Auburn, or agree with anything I say. What does get old, is the constant, mean spirited, non-stop Auburn bashing. I could care less if we are on your hate list, but then we beat you up pretty bad last season, so I guess it figures.We didn't mean any harm, and as you said, beating up on you "is all in good fun".


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 2, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Typing around the ceansor can get you banned!



who typed around the censor?   I don't like the cocks, I like the dawgs, how's that typing around the censor?


----------



## maker4life (Jun 3, 2011)

tetgunner said:


> What does get old, is the constant, mean spirited, non-stop Auburn bashing.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> who typed around the censor?   I don't like the cocks, I like the dawgs, how's that typing around the censor?



I like the dawgs too!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 3, 2011)

maker4life said:


>



Mark it down....  I agree with Maker.

Get a spine or get a grip.  If you take it seriously then why am I to blame for that?

I bash Snook like nobody's business and he bashes me right back.  We agree to disagree and both hold no love for each others team. But bygones be bygones, I'm quite positive from his post that he is a good guy and I would help him any way I could if he was in need.

First lesson of the Sports forum.  Never take it personal.



That being said...

Ohio St. sux!!!
GT sux!!!
Ga. sux!!
uF REALLY sux!! 

and f$u sux the worst!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> First lesson of the Sports forum.  Never take it personal.



True dat


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Mark it down....  I agree with Maker.
> 
> Get a spine or get a grip.  If you take it seriously then why am I to blame for that?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Brad hasn't taken anything personal.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm pretty sure that Brad hasn't taken anything personal.



Now that is the funniest thing I have ever read on this board SGD is the poster child for "personal"


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm pretty sure that Brad hasn't taken anything personal.



Pretty sure I was talking about the Sports Forum in general, not one person.

Thank you though for clarifying though....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Is he MIA?
> 
> Awol?
> 
> ...



Perhaps the better question is where is JetJockey???


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Pretty sure I was talking about the Sports Forum in general, not one person.
> 
> Thank you though for clarifying though....



No need in a thanking me, but since you did you are very welcome.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Pretty sure I was talking about the Sports Forum in general, not one person.
> 
> Thank you though for clarifying though....



This....


used to be discussion and debate about skills, positions, depth charts and gameplans.

Now it is you suck, your coach sucks...mainly smacktalk.  Which is fine, the one thing you can't control is the internet so the only thing you can do if you would rather talk x's & o's instead of non-stop smack talk is go somewhere else.  I think that is why there is not a lot of the originals spending much time on here anymore. 

Smack away...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> This....
> 
> 
> used to be discussion and debate about skills, positions, depth charts and gameplans.
> ...



And it's JUNE.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> This....
> 
> 
> used to be discussion and debate about skills, positions, depth charts and gameplans.
> ...





Nitram4891 said:


> And it's JUNE.



He is right Martin..... there are quite a few of the old time Woodyites that no longer come around because of this very thing. It does get old very quick. The real bad offenders usually don't last too long.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2011)

Should we create an On-topic sports forum?  I vote no as I don't need another forum to read but...may not be a bad idea.  Going to be fun to police that one


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Should we create an On-topic sports forum?  I vote no as I don't need another forum to read but...may not be a bad idea.



Lord no........ this one is enough headache now. At least we have the majority of the crazies confined to one spot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lord no........ this one is enough headache now. At least we have the majority of the crazies confined to one spot.



 (And the PF)


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> (And the PF)



Oh no.... these guys are mild compared to that group.......


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lord no........ this one is enough headache now. At least we have the majority of the crazies confined to one spot.






If you guys think this place is bad.....

Head over to the Scout.com boards for Miami to a place they call "The Lounge"

Epic, profound, life altering conversation over there.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 3, 2011)

Many times a person gets judged for the posts they make on the internet, but in reality that person is more than likely a cool person.  I like to talk smack better than anyone, and I don't take it personal. I also like to hear and read good posts about depth, and rankings too. But when the same thing is said over and over and over, then it's time to break the monotony and throw a lil smack talk in.

Alot of the old timers are good at making a remark about another team then they get bashed and can't handle it and run away.  If you make a comment about another guys team, expect himto defend it, if you can't handle it, then ......   I give gin house a hard time, but trust me, I don't dislike him, also goes for 99%of the folks on here. What I don't like is the ones that want to dish it but can't take it and cry to a moderator.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 3, 2011)

As a Gator on a Georgia board, I expect to get it as well as dish it. I don't take any of the smack seriously at all, it's just the posters that do want to take it personally, by attacking the poster and not the post that irritate me. The board is supposed to be fun, a simple diversion from from real life, not the ultimate sports authority.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 3, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> If you guys think this place is bad.....
> 
> Head over to the Scout.com boards for Miami to a place they call "The Lounge"
> 
> Epic, profound, life altering conversation over there.




Oh no.. this place is not that bad because we keep it in check. If'n we wanted it to get bad all we'd have to do is sit back and watch it go.... and it would. There are a number of boards that are just plain unruly. I knew the creator of this forum personally and that was not his wish for his website. Thank goodness the new owner feels the same way and it is the reason we as Mods and Admins try to run it the way it is. A little smack and banter is a good thing, but sometimes it can get a little over the top. For the most part all the regulars around here are cool and fun to cut up with, but the fly by night ones can be a pain.


----------



## Buck (Jun 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> He is right Martin..... there are quite a few of the old time Woodyites that no longer come around because of this very thing. It does get old very quick. The real bad offenders usually don't last too long.



Les Miles needs to take note of this...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Buck said:


> Les Miles needs to take note of this...



Whatchoo talking about Willis? 


Do you miss TripleX and Abbadab that bad?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Whatchoo talking about Willis?
> 
> 
> Do you miss TripleX and Abbadab that bad?



I ain't gonna lie, I do miss Proside.  He was FUN to mess with.  I know he tried to come back once did he ever try for a third?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Proside aka DeWalt aka TripleX


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2011)

It's not the smacktalk, its just the time of year. Right now you can pile on OSU, or drag Auburn back outta the closet and rehash the Cam scam. That's all thats out there about college foobaw right now. Oh, and ....
ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> This....
> 
> 
> used to be discussion and debate about skills, positions, depth charts and gameplans.
> ...




I agree.  Then you have the people who like to talk smack about other teams or games then cry like little girls when it gets talked back to them...   

Everyone likes a little smack talk but it got out of control last year.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 4, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> As a Gator on a Georgia board, I expect to get it as well as dish it. I don't take any of the smack seriously at all, ...



You should!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 4, 2011)

Good thread!


----------



## gin house (Jun 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Many times a person gets judged for the posts they make on the internet, but in reality that person is more than likely a cool person.  I like to talk smack better than anyone, and I don't take it personal. I also like to hear and read good posts about depth, and rankings too. But when the same thing is said over and over and over, then it's time to break the monotony and throw a lil smack talk in.
> 
> Alot of the old timers are good at making a remark about another team then they get bashed and can't handle it and run away.  If you make a comment about another guys team, expect himto defend it, if you can't handle it, then ......   I give gin house a hard time, but trust me, I don't dislike him, also goes for 99%of the folks on here. What I don't like is the ones that want to dish it but can't take it and cry to a moderator.



   LOL....you just make yourself look stupiud when we have a lively discussion     as hardcore football fans you have to have a little smacktalk, to me smacktalk is having a little confidence in your team, and in my case a little faith and luck   i can be sensable and talk stats and such of other teams also, just as same as i can smack talk.......guys, its all in fun and if you cant handle the smacktalk let the guy know, i really cant take anything personal and to heart from behind a computer and i also realize that other fans are passionate about their teams also, its college football, its pride, bragging rights, its gotta be heated.........three more months and its on doggies


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Many times a person gets judged for the posts they make on the internet, but in reality that person is more than likely a cool person.  I like to talk smack better than anyone, and I don't take it personal. I also like to hear and read good posts about depth, and rankings too. But when the same thing is said over and over and over, then it's time to break the monotony and throw a lil smack talk in.
> 
> Alot of the old timers are good at making a remark about another team then they get bashed and can't handle it and run away.  If you make a comment about another guys team, expect himto defend it, if you can't handle it, then ......   I give gin house a hard time, but trust me, I don't dislike him, also goes for 99%of the folks on here. What I don't like is the ones that want to dish it but can't take it and cry to a moderator.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Many times a person gets judged for the posts they make on the internet, but in reality that person is more than likely a cool person.  I like to talk smack better than anyone, and I don't take it personal. I also like to hear and read good posts about depth, and rankings too. But when the same thing is said over and over and over, then it's time to break the monotony and throw a lil smack talk in.
> 
> Alot of the old timers are good at making a remark about another team then they get bashed and can't handle it and run away.  If you make a comment about another guys team, expect himto defend it, if you can't handle it, then ......   I give gin house a hard time, but trust me, I don't dislike him, also goes for 99%of the folks on here. What I don't like is the ones that want to dish it but can't take it and cry to a moderator.


----------



## riprap (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Proside aka DeWalt aka TripleX



What happened to dawgpound?


----------



## jdgator (Jun 5, 2011)

I used to post in here when South Georgia Dawg and SuperSport would rattle off SEC trivia from when they got done with dinner until bedtime every night. It was always a Battle Royale on Gator/bulldog statistics! We even tried to get forum-together a few times. Those were fun times.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2011)

jdgator said:


> I used to post in here when South Georgia Dawg and SuperSport would rattle off SEC trivia from when they got done with dinner until bedtime every night. It was always a Battle Royale on Gator/bulldog statistics! We even tried to get forum-together a few times. Those were fun times.



Your sig line is a little dated...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2011)

Right here.

The rumors of my demise have been greatly exagerated.

You're wrong sandhill.  You're just too sensitive.

Looks like I haven't missed anything important.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

riprap said:


> What happened to dawgpound?



I guess he got banded.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right here.
> 
> The rumors of my demise have been greatly exagerated.
> 
> ...





Welcome back bro.   And your wrong about Lebron.   Stop hating on the superstars.   Your just jealous.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Welcome back bro.   And your wrong about Lebron.   Stop hating on the superstars.   Your just jealous.



Thanks man.

I know.  I'm a "hater."  But I'm trying.  I went and downloaded a bunch of Lil Wayne, Drake, and Kanye West today.  I'm trying to stop hating and trying to be more nu skool.  

Players need to be able to show their personalities.  And people should stop hating on them if they take a little money here and there.  Plus, it's not fair to treat Lebron like he's not the greatest even though he's never won a championship. They just don't understand their struggle and never had to hustle.  People gotta get money.  It's not fair to expect them follow the rules.  And if they break them, they just made a mistake.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I know.  I'm a "hater."  But I'm trying.  I went and downloaded a bunch of Lil Wayne, Drake, and Kanye West today.  I'm trying to stop hating and trying to be more nu skool.
> 
> Players need to be able to show their personalities.  And people should stop hating on them if they take a little money here and there.  Plus, it's not fair to treat Lebron like he's not the greatest even though he's never won a championship. They just don't understand their struggle and never had to hustle.  People gotta get money.  It's not fair to expect them follow the rules.  And if they break them, they just made a mistake.




Welcome to the dark side my brother.  Now pick up a information pamphlet off the counter, fix you a drink and have a seat.    

Labron is Ok.  He gets a lot of scrutiny.  He is not the best ever.  Not yet anyway.   He is in a strange situation right now.  If he hogs the ball and scores 40, the gets hammered in the press.  If he does not have a superstar night every game, he gets hammered.

He seems like a Ok guy.  Just lots of pressure.  

Now taking money is a different thing.  People should not cheat.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2011)

I never had much of a problem with Lebron before "The Descision."

That pretty well soured me on him.  I think he is a very good player and I do think that the criticism of him is over the top at times.  Skip Bayless has made a career out of criticizing Lebron James.

But to me, it is in large part due to the way Lebron was hyped and sold early in his career.  He had never done anything other than play highschool basketball in Ohio and he was being passed off as the next Jordan.  It was utterly ridiculous and stupidly premature.  But here in the facebook/.5 second attention span age, that has become the norm.

I think he's very talented but he is suffering from two main issues, all the "we are all whitnessnes" nonsense and "the decision."

I think a lot of people are getting over the decision.  And as soon as everybody just realizes that he's just a very good player and will never be even on Kobe's level, much less Jordan's, everything will be fine. 

Clearly he is not that guy who demands to have the ball in the fourth quarter when the game is on the line.  Wade is that guy.

That doesn't mean that Lebron isn't very good.  It just means that he's not really what the NBA tried to sell him as.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I never had much of a problem with Lebron before "The Descision."
> 
> That pretty well soured me on him.  I think he is a very good player and I do think that the criticism of him is over the top at times.  Skip Bayless has made a career out of criticizing Lebron James.
> 
> ...




I agree with you on some points.  The decision was stupid.  He himself would tell you that.  It was a stupid mistake.  I am sure he got carried away with all the hype and I bet you he would not do it again if he had the opportunity.  That is  why I really could care less about it now.  

But I dont agree with you on his ability and results.  He leads the heat in almost every catagory for a reason.  He is the best player on the team and probably the best player in the NBA overall.  Wade is better at some things now but James is better on the defensive side and offensive side of the ball.    He still has a few things to work out and I believe once he gets a ring, the pressure will be off for him and he will really excel.  We will see.  Its all purely speculation.

As for Skip bayless, why anyone would listen or care what they fool says is beyond me.   He is a joke.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree with you on some points.  The decision was stupid.  He himself would tell you that.  It was a stupid mistake.  I am sure he got carried away with all the hype and I bet you he would not do it again if he had the opportunity.  That is  why I really could care less about it now.
> 
> But I dont agree with you on his ability and results.  He leads the heat in almost every catagory for a reason.  He is the best player on the team and probably the best player in the NBA overall.  Wade is better at some things now but James is better on the defensive side and offensive side of the ball.    He still has a few things to work out and I believe once he gets a ring, the pressure will be off for him and he will really excel.  We will see.  Its all purely speculation.
> 
> As for Skip bayless, why anyone would listen or care what they fool says is beyond me.   He is a joke.



I agree that Lebron is a supremely talented player.  I just think he is a bit overrated.  Not by leaps and bounds but I don't think the hype has quite been matched by performance.  He's very, very good but there virtually no way that he could live up to the stupid level of hype that preceeded him.  That's not his fault.

I also agree that he is a better defender than Wade.  No doubt about that.

But with under 20 seconds to go and you need a shot to tie or win, do you really want Lebron taking that shot over Wade?

For me it is not even close.  Wade is cold blooded.  He wants to take that shot every time.  It makes Lebron queezy.

As for Skip Bayless, he is a goon.  He does get on my nerves.  But I find myself agreeing with him a lot.  And even when I don't agree with him, he has the guts to call it like he sees even if the person he is criticizing is sitting across from him.  

I guess he and I are both contrarians and don't like people just because they have a great ad campaign.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, I disagree that Lebron is the best player in the game.  Right now, that is still Kobe Bryant.  I don't like anything about Kobe but there is no way I would want lebron over Kobe.  No way.  I realize that this is largely opinion based.  But give me the guy who has proven time and time again that he is on that level at the highest level of competition when it is all on the line.  Kobe is that.  Lebron has pproven nothing in comparison to Kobe.  And like I said, I don't even like Kobe.  But there is no way that Lebron is better than he is.  Just because lots of people like to call Lebron the best player in the league doesn't make it the truth.  He wilted the other night when the Heat needed him most.  And in Game 2, when it was time to go in for the kill, he was celebrating and bumping Wade in the chest.  In my opinion, if he was what people like Stuart Scott claim he is, he would have been putting his foot on the accelerator rather than celebrating with 7 minutes to go.

And Wade was trying to ignore him because he knew better.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 10, 2011)

I think Lebron is still immature. He has the potential to be the best in the game, but he'll need to mature a little before it can be realized. His celebrating in game two is one example, the "decision" would be another. He acts like a big kid sometimes. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but there's a time and a place. Take Shaq for example. He also acts like a big kid most of the time, but he knows when it's game time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 23, 2016)

irishleprechaun said:


> This....
> 
> 
> used to be discussion and debate about skills, positions, depth charts and gameplans.
> ...



I agree and it's only gotten worse.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum....


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Mark it down....  I agree with Maker.
> 
> Get a spine or get a grip.  If you take it seriously then why am I to blame for that?
> 
> ...


this^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right here.
> 
> The rumors of my demise have been greatly exagerated.
> 
> ...



The scenery never changes, just the names.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right here.
> 
> The rumors of my demise have been greatly exagerated.
> 
> ...



and we havent either.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The scenery never changes, just the names.



This^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2016)

I have not been here but 6 years, but I cant believe there was a time when smack talk was not part of the Sports forum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Read your PM from Slayer. That explains it all in great detail.



wow. never thought slayer felt that way about uh.....


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Goodness.. That first page was sumpin else!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> He is right Martin..... there are quite a few of the old time Woodyites that no longer come around because of this very thing. It does get old very quick. The real bad offenders usually don't last too long.



uhhhh, spotandstalk is still here


----------

